

Why exactly do we care about where Snowden is going? - lucb1e
http://i.snag.gy/z5PO8.jpg

======
lhnz
Because he has blown the whistle on internet surveillance and the belief in
the need for government transparency and individual privacy has deep roots in
the hacker world.

~~~
lucb1e
That explains why we care about the person, but why do we need to know on what
continent he is? I don't see the value.

~~~
dotcoma
uhm... like, because we want to see him go to a country where he will be safe,
for example?

------
Tangaroa
Because he is starting at China, one superpower that is an antagonist of the
US; taking the first leg of his trip to Russia, another superpower that is an
antagonist of the US; and traveling through one to three countries (Cuba,
Ecuador, and/or Venezuela depending on the the report) that style themselves
as enemies of the US. His travel itinerary is strong evidence that he was a
spy for a foreign power this whole time.

Incidentally, every one of the countries on the list plays the Great Game as
aggressively as the US does, and spies on and oppresses its people more
aggressively than the US. These are not places where someone with an interest
in peace or human rights can seek refuge.

~~~
jlgreco
The countries that he has to fly through to avoid immediately being detained
and sent to the US are all countries that you find suspicious and "baddy".

 _What a surprise._

Are you for real?

